# What's that website



## Cervantes (Aug 4, 2010)

that has all those magazines to view where you can submit your stories? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Aug 4, 2010)

*Duotrope's Digest*?


----------



## terrib (Aug 4, 2010)

You just described a lot of places, hon...can you be more specific?


----------



## Mike C (Aug 5, 2010)

duotrope.com


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Aug 5, 2010)

Woah, nice to see you around, Mike.  Great minds think alike, eh?

Even if that's not the site you were thinking of, Cervantes--though I' pretty sure it is--it's something you should check out.


----------



## garylawing (Aug 19, 2010)

I think the magazine publishing best place is* MagazineLaunch.com. *    MagazineLaunch.com is a portal site connecting the leading vendors and consultants with the thousands of publishing professionals and entrepreneurs who will start consumer, trade, special interest, and organizational magazines every year. If you have information that would be helpful to magazine startup entrepreneurs that you would like to submit to be included in their article categories or resource directory please contact them today with the information and materials you wish to offer. Than you dear friend..


----------

